# AIRBAG Replacement



## whitmore3098 (Aug 30, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone knew what the cost of replacing the driver and passenger side airbags is after being deployed on a 98 nissan maxima se


----------



## Shenanigans pres (Oct 9, 2005)

u pay someone else = u get screwed


get the parts, read a haynes manual and put them in!


----------

